# Fishing Tackle Club



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I am thinking about forming the "Angler's Outlet Fishing Tackle Club. 



The yearly membership would be $25.00

You would receive a 15% discount on items that I stock in the store (in store prices compatible with Walmart).



On special order items which I do not normally stock would be cost plus 20%.



I would also have "club specials" which would be discounted much more.



If you bought $200.00 over the period of a year your discount would be $30.00 which would more than cover your membership fee.



Billy


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

COME ON NOW! 



20 views and NOBODY VOTES ???


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Billy, the concept is a very good one with the exception of the special order surcharge in my opinion. That's alot for an item that possibly will come from one of your regular tackle suppliers and shouldn't boost your freight that much. Unless someone is ordering a 28' CC boat with double 225's hangin' on the back and that size sale shouldn't make you frown too much! I would think that the "special order at no added cost"concept would be a very good drawing card for those who know the limitations of your store's inventory but still want to support you in your club. As long as it is used within certain parameters, I can see it as a good customer relations plus for you.

But I live in Freeport and any savings you could possible offer me would be eaten up before I drive a quarter of the way over to Pace!! And I am quite sure that there are others who feel the same way from wherever they live.

If I vote, it would only artificially inflate your results as I have no plans of driving that far to buy a gotcha and a few pyramid weights.

Edit: OK, I changed my vote from a "non-vote" to a "interesting idea" vote. I hope that helps your decision making.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Well personaly I dis like the club thing. It in my opinion, itis like going to the grocery store and producing a card for a cheaper price. I hate it. Infact it bothers me enough that I will not shop those stores. If you can afford to give some the price break give it to all. Selling in volume is were the money is at. Ok sorry for the rant but you asked. 

Paul Lewis Oh yea I voted *<U>NO</U>* LOL


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Special ordering a Penn Special Senator 113H at current pricing for a club member would be $92.50



Basspro Shop price $99.99

Ebay $98 and up for a new one


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *KPL (9/5/2008)*Well personaly I dis like the club thing. It in my opinion, itis like going to the grocery store and producing a card for a cheaper price. I hate it. Infact it bothers me enough that I will not shop those stores. If you can afford to give some the price break give it to all. Selling in volume is were the money is at. Ok sorry for the rant but you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Lewis Oh yea I voted *<U>NO</U>* LOL




*A "Club" and a "Grocery Store Discount Card" is a totally different concept*


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like "Sam's Club". Sure works for them; except you have to join before you even get in the store!

Your store is a bit out of my normal travel, but I knowsmall stores need all the help promoting and selling they can conjure up. Good luck!


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

How does it differ other than actually I get the grocery card for free. TheCLUB CARD I actually pay for. And then receive the discount. And would have to purchase enough to pay for the card before it is an advantage anyway. If its different help me understand..............Im not trying to be ugly are start an argument im just sharing my opinon. 

Paul Lewis


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *KPL (9/5/2008)*How does it differ other than actually I get the grocery card for free. TheCLUB CARD I actually pay for. And then receive the discount. And would have to purchase enough to pay for the card before it is an advantage anyway. If its different help me understand..............Im not trying to be ugly are start an argument im just sharing my opinon.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Lewis




It is different because *ANYONE* can get the Grocery Store discount . . I could not tell you the times that have been in one of these stores and not have a card and the cashier would scan one she had laying on the register and give me the card discount.



*ONLY club members would receive the club discount*


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll chime in here because I spend money at your store semi-regularly. If you haven't been, Billy has a small store and I find his prices are better than Wal-Mart. I try to help out so even if it's a little out of the way I usually run up there for wigglers and hooks and things. One of my favorite stores back home "SPORTCO" is a huge warehouse type sporting goods store. Comparable in selection and range of items to Bass Pro or Cabelas. Their deal is that if you "join" for around $25 then you get a 5% discount. All the signs in the store that have the price say "Non Members add 5%" and it is enforced. To me it doesn't matter much, I always joined because I knew I would spend that much and looked at it likeSams clubforoutdoorsman. People that were only buying a small amount of stuff didn't worry about joining because the price was still good. 15% would be better. I would likely join but I live close. Seems it would be worth it if you were buying expensive reels and what not. I wouldn't think it's a big deal either way as long as it isn't mandatory.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Billy I think Framerguy misunderstood about the special orders. You said it would be <U>cost plus 20%</U> not retail plus 20%. That is a pretty good savings. Your plan is simular to Books A Million but better.

I vote yes

Charles Pensacola


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hot Dog (9/5/2008)*Billy I think Framerguy misunderstood about the special orders. You said it would be <U>cost plus 20%</U> not retail plus 20%. That is a pretty good savings. Your plan is simular to Books A Million but better.
> 
> I vote yes
> 
> Charles Pensacola


Yeah, exactly, wholesale cost plus 20% is quite different than retail less 15% + 20% surcharge to special order. 

My misunderstanding, sorry for the confusion.

Please shoot me a PM when you get that next store opened up here in Freeport!!! I will be your first member! :clap


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW, 127 people have looked at this thread sinse 7 AM, 0 has taken the poll, 11 comments and 5 of those are mine.



Come on now, It is real easy to click one of the options . . . you don't even have to comment!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I'd probably do it, because I go bysemi-regularly (I've tried stopping in a few times, but you weren't open!), and I like supporting local small biz and PFF members. I don't think it'd save me much if any, but once I signed up, I'd be sure to shop there to get the discount "payback". BTW, check your website.... open 6PM to 2PM????? Don't you mean 6AM???


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Flounderpounder, I fixed the times (this is what happens when you work on a website @ 2 am).


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it is a great idea! I hate having to go to wally world for anything, and money is money!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd do it if I lived closer to you because I generally spend more than the $200 a year needed to recoup my membership fee, butyou're too far away for me. On a personal note, I'd hate to try and be selling anything in this market as I can't give offshore trolling lures away it seems.:reallycrying But there's still time...:letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is a great idea and woud rather give my money to a local than to wally world

I think you get more personal service with locals


----------

